# Ball Python



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

I've been eyeing these for a while and I need someone to push me one way or the other. Should I get one or no?

Keep in mind, this would be my first snake, but I do keep other reptiles and have plenty of empy tanks in varying sizes (10 gal to 75 gal) for housing.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I for one do not recommend Ball Pythons to new snake owners. They have some quirks that can easily rattle a novice. That being said if you still want a Ball then here are a couple of tips. The first and MOST IMPORTANT is to find a captive BRED animal. Some places sell captive BORN, these would be my second choice. Avoid adult snakes. Unless they come from a reliable breeder who can guarentee that the animal is eating. Adult "pet shop" Balls can be VERY hard to acclimate.
Before you get your pet make sure that you have everything set up nad running. Besides temp and humidity make sure that you have a hide box in the cage. These snakes LOVE to use a hide box.
When you get your pet home put him in the cage and LEAVE him alone for a couple of weeks. Try to keep things quiet for a while and let your snake adjust to his new surroundings. Balls are by nature exremely shy snakes and you will increase your chances of success if you respect that.
As far as feeding goes, you can feed your snake after a couple of days at home. If your snake does not eat within the first 1/2 hour or so remove the mouse and try again the next day. NEVER leave a mouse in the cage unattended or through the night. I have seen snakes that were chewed up by the mouse/rat that was intended to feed them. I should add that I have had success with even "finicky" Balls feeding them Gerbils at night. But at the same time I had one female that would not eat for months.
Dont let me scare you with all this. With patience a Ball Python can be one of the most rewarding snakes to own.









Just FYI, have you considered a Boa Constrictor. Even though they get larger than the Balls they do not get so big that they are hard to handle. I have yet to see one that has trouble feeding, and for the most part they are easily tamed. This is the snake I recommend to beginners that want a Python or Boa.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks for the info, I was looking into captive bred baby snakes (as I heard they are usually easier to get feeding).

I didnt consider pythons or boas because of their size, but are BP's that hard to tame (I bite isnt going to scare me away)?

Also, I've read you should always take your snake out of its cage and place it in a feeding container when feeding so they can associate a that seperate place with feeding and not mistake your hand for food when you reach into its cage. Do you do this?


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Balls are probably one of the most docile captive snakes. I have handled at least a couple hundred over the years and have never been bitten. But that doesnt mean that you wont ever get nailed! LOL! If I were choosing between baby Balls and one took a strike at me I would strongly consider that snake. In all likelyhood it would tame as it got older. And the fact that it took a stab at me would help to ensure that the snake is strong and alert!

I have never used a feeding container. I have talked to breeder friends that use them only because they want to feed the snakes individually. I have also heard that the container method works for hard to feed animals. But I have always been successful with either the Gerbil, or with exposing the food animals brain, or (with Balls) just waiting them out. As long as the snake isnt losing weight or showing signs of degrating health they can go for months without feeding. Good luck!!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks again, I'll probably be looking around next week for one.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ball pythons are an excellent choice... they're probaly the nicest snakes in captivityy... but they can get a lil expensive


----------

